# 2011 Chevy Cruze 1.4Lt engine sputters



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This could be the first signs of a PCV valve failing.


----------



## Josiah_melchert (Mar 25, 2015)

I thought it might be that but it doesn't idle rough or anything. The only time it's rough is when I accelerate fast otherwise it's like there's nothing wrong with it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrd8cd (Sep 29, 2015)

Josiah_melchert said:


> I thought it might be that but it doesn't idle rough or anything. The only time it's rough is when I accelerate fast otherwise it's like there's nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I'm having the same issue with mine. Idles perfectly but giving it any sort of throttle produces hesitation, whether it's 10% throttle or 100% throttle. I've tried 3 different spark plugs gapped anywhere from .022 to .030 to no avail. I'm starting to wonder if my coil pack is bad. 2015 ECO 6MT with 11,000 miles FYI.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

mrd8cd said:


> I'm having the same issue with mine. Idles perfectly but giving it any sort of throttle produces hesitation, whether it's 10% throttle or 100% throttle. I've tried 3 different spark plugs gapped anywhere from .022 to .030 to no avail. I'm starting to wonder if my coil pack is bad. 2015 ECO 6MT with 11,000 miles FYI.


Since your car is still under warranty I would just take it into the dealer. As for the OP it pretty much sounds like what my car behaved like with spark blowout. You could also try cleaning off the MAT and MAF sensors as they can develop oil buildup.


----------



## Allynic (Sep 6, 2014)

I have now developed this fault with my 1.6turbo. What was the diagnosis. Would love to fix this without going to a delear. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If you're running a tune, drop the plugs to .024" or so and see what happens.

Make SURE that the springs are straight in the ignition coil boots.


----------



## Allynic (Sep 6, 2014)

No tune on my car. Cleaned the MAF and MAP sensors and it's cleared the problem for now. I suspect a new MAF may be required soon. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## germyy (Apr 13, 2020)

having same issue have you fixed if so can you tell me what it was


----------

